# I Have A Crazy Idea For Stripping My Heavy Ten Bed



## Joe0121 (Sep 17, 2015)

Wal-Mart has their pools on clearance. I was thinking I can buy a kiddie pool large enough to fit my 4 foot bed and use that as the tank for electrolysis rust removal. 

The big challenge is getting it dry in time to prevent rust. 

What have you guys used to remove paint/grease/rust from your lathe bend.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 17, 2015)

I use simple green or the purple stuff to get all of the grease and grime off of the bed or other components. To remove paint, some I scrape it off, most I use paint stripper.  Still have to use some elbow grease to get the stubborn stuff off.  And another wash using simple green.  After that, prepare to paint.


----------



## brino (Sep 17, 2015)

I have heard of people using rain barrels for electrolysis on long items.
Also for a quick dry a leaf blower seems to be the preferred tool.

For chemical removal I have heard many things used from oven cleaner, paint stripper, to dunk.
For abrasive removal; sand-blasting (many different media glass beads, walnut shells, even baking soda), scotch-brite pads, steel wool, and flap wheels.
I have also found wire brush wheels to be very useful.
Also pressure washers.

Most often I use the old soak and scrape method. I wet it down with a cleaner let it sit a while then use drywall knives, dental picks, scotch-brite pads and many, many rags.

Some of the chemicals above are nasty;  use caution: eye protection and even rubber gloves, and always well ventilated.

-brino


----------



## tq60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sams club has a 3 pack of grill cleaner that is strong oven cleaner in pump spray bottles
 That gets everything including the paint.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (Sep 17, 2015)

Just don't fall in the pool! 20 amps of battery charger goodness has gotta hurt.


----------



## middle.road (Sep 17, 2015)

It'll work well. De-grease it beforehand and toss it in. Pressure wash it after it comes out and coat it with some light weight oil, ISO32 works well, else dry it right away, and prime it.
I did all the leafs for the Jeep springs in a barrel plus a bunch of other odds and ends and the only time I ended up with rust was when I brought the pieces into the garage that night and let them sit until the next evening.
Hunt for my posting (if it made over during the migration) on it. I used a 30 gallon plastic drum and a battery charger.

On the painted items I put in it, all the paint came right off when I hit it with the pressure washer.

WDNich sent me a link on modifying a 300w computer power supply, so that's next on my list for it.


----------



## MozamPete (Sep 18, 2015)

middle.road said:


> I did all the leafs for the Jeep springs in a barrel plus a bunch of other odds and ends and the only time I ended up with rust was when I brought the pieces into the garage that night and let them sit until the next evening.



Did you have any trouble with the leaf springs afterwards? I had heard you shouldn't use electrolysis on springs (small ones anyway) as it can lead to hydrogen embrittlement and cause them to snap.

I have cleaned up a lot of old second hand tools (mainly small hand tools) and cast iron parts with electrolyses  and love it, but have always been sure to dismantle them and remove any springs first after reading a thread about someone who used it to derust some spring callipers only to have the spring at the top snap and ruin them.


----------



## Joe0121 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks guys! I'm going to hit up wall -mart today and pick up one of the clearance kiddie pools. Pressure washer was crazy helpful with the apron. 

Man I am coming down to the home stretch on this machine. Got the gear box and bed left. I could not have done it without this forum. 

Anyone know if I can change the slotted screw that hold the gear box on for a cap head?  I am worried I will ruin those screw breaking them loose.


----------



## Joe0121 (Sep 18, 2015)

Andre said:


> Just don't fall in the pool! 20 amps of battery charger goodness has gotta hurt.


LOL I use 6 amp trickle charger I have 200 watt programmable power supply I can play around with the setting but 12v 6 amp seems to work pretty awesome.


----------



## sidecar580 (Sep 18, 2015)

I use a high pressure steam cleaner.
JOHN


----------



## middle.road (Sep 18, 2015)

MozamPete said:


> Did you have any trouble with the leaf springs afterwards? I had heard you shouldn't use electrolysis on springs (small ones anyway) as it can lead to hydrogen embrittlement and cause them to snap.
> 
> I have cleaned up a lot of old second hand tools (mainly small hand tools) and cast iron parts with electrolyses  and love it, but have always been sure to dismantle them and remove any springs first after reading a thread about someone who used it to derust some spring callipers only to have the spring at the top snap and ruin them.


The leafs were over .200" thick. They've been on for almost a year and no issues. The embrittlement issues might have to do with smaller size material.
I used pool chemical sodium carbonate from WalMart. I need to get it fired back up, I have a bunch of stuff I want to do.

Here's a -=-LINK-=- to Schoepp's article that is pretty informative. It's off of the Wayback machine.


----------



## Joe0121 (Sep 18, 2015)

sidecar580 said:


> I use a high pressure steam cleaner.
> JOHN


I don't own one but it sounds interesting where would I find something like that


----------



## sidecar580 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a pressure washed that puts out cold water, not water, or steam.

Sent from my C6725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treetop (Sep 18, 2015)

middle.road said:


> The leafs were over .200" thick. They've been on for almost a year and no issues. The embrittlement issues might have to do with smaller size material.
> I used pool chemical sodium carbonate from WalMart. I need to get it fired back up, I have a bunch of stuff I want to do.
> 
> Here's a -=-LINK-=- to Schoepp's article that is pretty informative. It's off of the Wayback machine.



Thanks for that link, *middle.road*.  I can't believe how much I have learned here on Hobby-Machinist in my short time as a member!


----------

